# African clawed frogs



## Alana-Borland (Mar 26, 2019)

hi I hope this is the right section.. I’m looking for advice 
I’m new to keeping albino African clawed frogs I have 3 over night they seem to have changed I’ve had them about 2 weeks and I’ve noticed today they look a little bloated kinda floaty.. I have read up and seen a fair bit about bloat. Although I can’t be sure.. my male seems to look bruised around his stomach on one side. I’m worried. Any help..?


----------

